# Does Color Matter



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

All things equal do you think the bees prefer any colors over other colors?

With no experience with this I would guess they would prefer gray like tree bark. But may not matter at all.


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

I had hives with supers that were white, blue, blue green and yellow. I did not have any problems. If you mean what hives they go in. I'm sure they wouldn't care if their hive color was changed.


----------



## n1rcv (Dec 8, 2010)

White is traditional but the bees don't really care. Depending on where you are you may want to use lighter colours. I am in Maine do I am trying some darker colours to see how they do.

I have hives that are white, red, green, blue, and pink. 

I have read (I believe on Randy Oliver's web site) that without landmarks bees may tend to drift to the hives at the end of the row. I generally buy mis-tints from Wal-mart.

Have a good day.

William


----------



## gjd (Jan 26, 2011)

I've heard it suggested they use patterns on the front to distinguish hives, and old european hives sometimes had designs or pictures painted on them for that purpose. Or make the beekeeper feel better. One of those.

What you didn't ask, but I'll spout off on anyway because I'm in the middle of playing with it: If you are in a cold climate, a dark color will keep your hive measurably warmer at times the sun is shining on it. I'm making some measurements on an empty hive, but don't have them finished yet-- I'd guess a dark face to the sun will be about 10 F warmer for several hours on calm sunny days, no advantage nights or cloudy days. If nothing else, I'm hoping it will help them get outside for cleansing flights after they're stuck inside for up to two months like last winter, but I'd also expect it will help reduce winter stores needs. Tar paper fans are doing the same thing in part, but this also helps in fall and spring when the hives are unwrapped. An interesting idea would be to paint the south and west sides dark, other two light. At the peak of summer heat, rotate the bodies so the light sides get the sunlight, all other times have the warm-absorbing sides facing the sun. I understand southerners are better off with lighter colors; I get temps below 0F and freezing for weeks at a time.
Greg

edited- repaired punctuation.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry I should have said color for swarm traps, do you thing they prefer on color over another when looking for a new home?

Would a bright color swam trap get the scout bee’s attention first, or a nature bark/tree color be preferred as hidden and protected, or the temp of the inside resulting from the outside color.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I have no idea what color swarm trap is most desirable from a bees pov. Maybe Tom Seeley does.


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

I try to attract as little attention as possible. The bees have to be finding the traps by smell. If people see them they will want to look at them, mess with them, or shoot at them. I paint mine a pale gray color that doesn't stand out.


----------

